# Should I Let My PE License Lapse?



## caweitz (Dec 3, 2011)

I received my PE license in NC a few years ago. I recently moved to NM and got my NM PE license through comity. Since I have no plans on moving back or practicing in NC, should I let the NC license lapse? I could renew my NC license as "inactive", but that costs the same as keeping it active.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 4, 2011)

The rule of thumb is generally keep your license in the state where you originally tested and were first licensed. I've seen applications for other states asking me if my first license was still current and looking for an explanation if not.

Also, don't let your license simply lapse. Most states let you retire or deactivate your license there. If you ever need to be relicensed there, you just pay the fee and show your continuing ed hours are current and you are all set, as opposed to going through the whole application stage again.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 4, 2011)

No.


----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 4, 2011)

I would keep it current. You can write off the fees as a business expense on your taxes.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 5, 2011)

^^^ Consider the tax benefits an added bonus to the previous comments.


----------



## EnvEngineer (Dec 6, 2011)

Talking from experience dont let anything lapse, somehow some why it comes back to hurt you. I dont know why this happens but it does. I think you need to look at the real issue, if the real issue is money, then consider letting it lapse, but if its not money just being thrifty or whatever I really suggest you keep all your certifications up to date.

Crap I just put up this avitar and have follow Dexman!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EM_PS (Dec 10, 2011)

Yes. I've seen your work in NC...


----------

